# So serious? Do this contest!



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I come here for slingshot stuff, its a fun hobby, its not a combat sport for trained killers. If u dont want me to get personal, don't type personal stuff. Keep your mental issues to your self and I wont be mental with you.

Slingshots! They are fun!

Guess where im standing in this photo by 5pm May 15th and ill donate 5 bucks too SSF!!!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

On a path ?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Smokey Mountains


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Smokey, wet, green grassed, foggy, huge hilled, mountain?  Hey, i tried my best.

SMS


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

OMG, AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your correct. donating now.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hiked the Appalachian Trail thru there on my way to Maine


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

AZ Stinger said:


> Hiked the Appalachian Trail thru there on my way to Maine


You do the whole AT?! Heck I'd love to just hike a bit of it!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

My parents live 3 miles from the trail. My father is retired and drives tourist busses for the parks department part time and i get in all state park stuff for free.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> On a path ?


Good start.

I think he might be more technical and my answers are;

-in his shoes, or ...

-in his socks, or..

-in his socks, in his shoes, on a path, on a mountain, on planet....uh earth.

EDIT; guess I should have read all the answers first...


----------

